# And the stupidness continues



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just saw a news blurb that the Biden crew overturned the ban on trans people serving in the military. This probably won’t end well. While our enemies train to win wars we are more concerned with dumb shit lefty social ideas and purging patriots. When (not if) the chinese decide to move against us, we are going to go down in flames in very short order. There is no way I would want to be serving in uniform now. This is just plain crazy.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

All that extra millions going for surgery, therapy, re-orientation, mandatory trading, etc.

Might as well roll over now. PLA and the Wagner Group will Alpha roll our military.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

No way! This is a brilliant move on Xiden's part. Imagine it...we'll be at war and the enemy will capture a female soldier and decide to rape her to extract information. They'll rip those fatigues down and see a willy looking back at them.

Instant retreat. Brilliant! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They're also floating the idea of free reassignment surgery to all enlisted. Might have already done it by now.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Chinese won't do a thing til our guns and the people wiling to use them are gone.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Chipper said:


> Chinese won't do a thing til our guns and the people wiling to use them are gone.


China has millions of fodder. That’s not an issue. They plan for those losses.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

China isn’t going to invade us. They already own us and most of our leaders. They’re going to take Taiwan and slap the crap out of our navy in the process.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Chicom's are our Dealers and the consumers in the US are the Crack Ho's. The Chicoms laugh their asses off at our stupid political correct stunts.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Has the stupidness ever stopped? 
Joe Baby can't tell the difference between boys and girls anyways: it happens with dementia. Yes China has super intelligent, super trained soldiers and we have soldiers who can't tell the difference between men and woman. Many world powers could take us down. 
I will say that transies are not that likely to want the hard work of military life as they are in the geographic of folks who have been taught the zero responsibility, zero work code. The only reason I can see a transie joining is simply because conservatives say they shouldn't.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> They're also floating the idea of free reassignment surgery to all enlisted. Might have already done it by now.


Yup...they did.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

This was of 2015. wonder what the numbers are after the last few years of gun buying panic??

Largest Standing Army in the World is Not Who You'd Expect ~ InfoGraphic


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Chipper said:


> Chinese won't do a thing til our guns and the people wiling to use them are gone.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

So that's why they got rid of the shark attack in Basic Training, getting prepped for the trans going in and don't want to hurt their feelings too much, might break them on the first attack getting off the bus.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> They're also floating the idea of free reassignment surgery to all enlisted. Might have already done it by now.


That is part of the package.
Since this surgery and the associated drugs required are very expensive, and not covered by insurance, how many will join up just to get the surgery?
And given how stretched the VA health care system is now, how many existing veterans will be screwed even more?


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I have a family member who receives his healthcare through the VA. He needs a hip replacement. The doctor there asked him, "You aren't going to have that done HERE, are you?"

I cannot imagine having something as complicated as gender reassignment done at a VA facility. Good luck with that.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Lord have mercy. Christ have mercy. Lord have mercy on this diabolically disoriented country and these poor confused souls.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Kyrie eleison. Christ eleison. 
Everything works better in Latin. And this nation really needs mercy.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

ItsJustMe said:


> I have a family member who receives his healthcare through the VA. He needs a hip replacement. The doctor there asked him, "You aren't going to have that done HERE, are you?"
> 
> I cannot imagine having something as complicated as gender reassignment done at a VA facility. Good luck with that.


Your family member should consider speaking with a Patient Advocate. I work for the VA in Minneapolis and a comment of that sort from a doctor would not be tolerated. Please remember the old VA saying...."if you have been to one VA, you have been to one VA." There is a reason for the VA's internal rating system, 1-5 stars. Louisiana VA has the worst reputation with veterans that I have worked with.


----------



## Histati (Mar 19, 2021)

I can’t believe this is a real conversation we are having, I can’t believe that at the top of the Biden’s list is transgenders. 
CCP will invade India 
CCP will invade Taiwan 
CCP will dominate South China Sea 
CCP will destroy the US global dollar, when that happens the US will crumble into a third world state 
All under Biden’s watch ( or who ever it is really in control )

It’s a political shell game! Let’s talk about this while we you don’t see us doing that.
Passing a covid relief bill that has little relief for people.
Passing infrastructure bill that has little to do with infrastructure 
Passing a federal voting bill that destroys voter integrity 

The troops in DC are there to protect self serving left nut job politicians from AMERICAN CITIZENS because they know the bills they are passing will destroy this country but will make them more powerful. 

If Democrats maintain power US will submit to CCP as the new world order

If Republicans finally make a come back CCP will be well prepared for a WW 3 but at least we have troops that had the option to get there dicks cut off.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

the only cure for stupidity is oxygen deprevation.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> China isn’t going to invade us. They already own us and most of our leaders.


Well, that takes the fun out of bitching and quetching. You can't slander other Americans, and you can't slander them if they move to China.

Now, I must admit I was aghast that the new adventurism is 'China.' Yikes, there are thousands of people in Sicily that would gladly take your money and have their sisters give you a beaming smile. What do you get from China? More chow-mein and paper song birds? 

If you're going to augment a foreign sector for trade, why not choose a Sicilian who can broker anything? Truth be told, I think all of my uncles and aunts have passed away, so perhaps that Italian island is now run by Disney World...


----------

